# Distal Femur periprosthetic fracture



## AR2728 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have gotten myself completely confused and really need some assistance.  The patient was diagnosed with the following:

A comminuted fracture involves the right distal femur at the metaphyseal-diaphyseal junction, just proximal to the femoral component of the right knee arthroplasty.

Nothing is mentioned about this being through the medial or lateral condyle, as is noted when locating distal femur--so would this be a fracture through the shaft of the femur even though he states distal?  Also, it appears this does not at all involve the prosthetic other than being directly above the component.  Once I feel confidant in my diagnosis I can easily move forward with my procedure.


----------



## AR2728 (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyway out there have any suggestions on seeing this clearly?


----------



## amyjph (Mar 27, 2014)

996.44 Peri-prosthetic fracture around prosthetic joint 

~Implants performed on compromised bone can result in fracture of the bony tissue that is_ adjacent to the supporting prosthesis_. Falls and external trauma can also result in a fracture of the bone around the implant.

"_ just proximal to the femoral component _of the right knee arthroplasty."

IMHO


----------

